# Mit JavaScript auf die Daten aus der Datenbank zugreifen



## sDima (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe eine DB wo die Breiten-/Längengrade für bestimmte Plätze auf der Karte gespeichert sind

Nun möchte ich diese Daten aus mySql-DB auslesen und in JavaScript verwenden,
d.h. ich möchte die (alle) POI auf googleMaps mit einer js-Funktion anzeigen lassen.

Da ich mich seit kurzem mit Webprogrammierung beschäftige. Kann ich das nicht ausführen.


----------



## jeipack (9. Januar 2014)

Dafür brauchst du Serverseitig (z.B. PHP) Code, der die Daten aus der MySQL DB liest und diese als Javascript Objekte bereitstellt.

http://php.net/manual/de/mysqli.query.php


----------



## sDima (9. Januar 2014)

Ich habe jetz die Daten auf ähnliche weise aus der DB rausgeholt in einem Array gespeichert, aber wie übergebe bzw. hole ich diese Daten in mein js-File zu meiner Funktion?


----------



## jeipack (9. Januar 2014)

Du erstellt mit der Ausgabe von PHP ein JS Array.

Ich kopiere einfach mal ein Beispiel von der verlinkten Seite und zeige es da:


```
echo "var myJsArray = new Array();";
if ($result = $mysqli->query($sql)) { 
        while($obj = $result->fetch_object()){ 
echo "myJsArray[".$obj->id."] = '".$obj->name."';";

        } 
    }
```


das gibt dann in etwa folgende Ausgabe:
var myJsArray = new Array();
myJsArray[1] = 'Name1';
myJsArray[2] = 'Name2';
myJsArray[3] = 'Name3';


----------

